# Our baby is home...or most of it anyway!



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, the car is finally out of the paint booth. It has been a long road with letting someone make a mold from it, then had to take it down to the bare metal again before primer, paint, and clear. 

The front fenders, running boards, grill shell, and hood are still in the bodyshop. The rear fenders are just setting there- they are not bolted on yet. 

The car is kinda dusty. We need to wait another month or so before we can wax it. After putting on the fenders, running boards, grill shell and glass, all we have left is putting the interior in. The intire enterior including the steering column was removed prior to paint. The front fenders and running boards are the only fiberglass parts on it...the rest is steel.

The exhaust is stainless steel, and still needs to be polished. The aluminum 351 Windsor parts such as valve covers, intake, headers, water pump, etc. are jet coated. 

Were still missing the windshield from the first body shop, and after getting all the windows cut from tinted safety glass, somehow one of the door glass windows got the corner chipped off. I still need to clean it up good and touch up a couple small chips and scratches in the paint.

But other than that, it is starting to come together. As soon as this is done, were going to start on a 427 Cobra replica.

Just thought i'd share a few pics for anyone interested...

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Heres the 351 Windsor...


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

another pic...


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

And heres one more of the exhaust. Now, I'm gonna go back out to the garage, crank up some oldies, and have a few cold ones! 

Thanks for looking,
Greg


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nice car!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great Greg know you cant wait to finish it. I know i cant wait to see it finish. Once again looks great:thumbsup: :driving:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

That's a nice looking ride Greg :thumbsup:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks great. I like the GM 350s but it seems like everybody has one. Nice to see something else for a change. 
Just one question..................how do you keep your shop soooooooo clean ??????????????
:question: :question: :question: :question: 
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks awesome


motor looks sweet too...


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Greg!

It's as pretty underneath as on top!

Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks guys. Tim Allen could not possibly do a better "Aaagh, aaagh, aaagh". Years of work yield a major testosterone trip when you can finally envision actually driving it.

It's still gonna take some work. I spent almost a couple hours polishing up the intake and right side header. I have to put it up on jackstands and polish everything chrome, stainless, and aluminum...the exhaust will take some time. The chrome oil pan looks like crap, so I plan to go with a 7 qt. Cobra pan just for clearance. The bottom of the front crossmember is about 4" from the ground.

The 351 Windsor is somewhat mild, but it is meant to cruise. At just over 2,100 lbs., it's not gonna take much to make it move anyway. 

The pics do it no justice, as again, my digital camera sucks, but I am anxious to see it after the glaze and a couple good coats of wax. It's already shiny enough that all 4 walls of the garage reflect in the paint. 

Rodster- I'm surprised you can tell it's clean from the pics, but thanks for noticing. I try to keep all tools close at hand, but out of sight. It has only been about 15 months since we moved here, but I am starting to get my garage how I want it. I now have the same creature comforts that Jane has while sitting in the family room watching TV. 

Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted on the progress. I'll be happy once the fenders and running boards are on. The wiring is gonna suck somewhat, as all wires will be ran through the frame rails. On a positive note, the brake lines are all ran. Hopefully soon I will be able to fire it up. At that point, basically all it needs is the steering column and shifter/linkage before I can drive it around the block.

Thanks again,
Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

GREAT car!!! Glad to see your using a Ford mill, and a 351W has always been my fav.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, why don' t you do like Opra and hook us all up with our own custom street rod???? I'll vote for the Cobra myself!

 

Just pullin your leg, that looks like a real nice ride, keep the pictures coming, and then we all can drool!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Wow, why don' t you do like Opra and hook us all up with our own custom street rod???? I'll vote for the Cobra myself!
> 
> LOL...I for some unknown reason was watching her show awhile back. It was about people and their dreams. A guy on there wanted to sit in a Porsche. She brought a silver Boxter or 911 out, and let the guy sit in it. Before he got out of the car, she said "It's yours!".
> ...


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I have made a little progress. I have cleaned the car of pretty much all the compound, hit it with one good coat of glaze, and cant wait to see it waxed! I have also wiped down the frame and crossmembers, installed a bit of hardware, and installed the right rear fender...not a fun job by yourself. 

I am now installing the hardware in the doors, including the window tracks and mechanisms, new felt and rubber, and glass seems to be next. I made arrangements to drop off the cracked window to have a replacement cut. I am basically killing time, waiting for the steering column and guages. At that point, the dreaded wiring will start. 

It will still take awhile, as Sunday is the designated day for my dad to come over to work on it. We spent last Sunday pulling parts from boxes and discussing the build while watching the Talladega race over a few cold ones. 

Yea, the car means alot to me, but it's still a materialistic thing. The best part of it all is the fact that after living in Florida for 18 years, he is now back in Ohio- about 55 minutes away. He was working on the car, along with me and my son Noah. We are both catching up, and Noah gets to see his grandpa. Just that alone is priceless...the car is just a bonus. Once my son is old enough to appreciate it for everything it is, and old enough to take care of it, it will be his. At present, I am just enjoying spending time with with someone responsible for making me what I am today...After 18 years, theres nothing much like "bonding" with Dad.

I will post a few more pics after I get them developed and scanned. I have gave up on my POS digital camera.  

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like a great project Greg. Cant wait till my daughter is old enough to help out a bit in the shop. I have a car with her name on it, thats waiting for some work to be done to it


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be anxious to see the pictures of your progress Greg.  

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I am somewhat making progress. Sunday is the only day my dad is here, and it seems that we spend more time discussing what to do and how to do it. I then basically work on those things myself til next Sunday. 

Anyway, the hardware and weatherstripping for the doors are installed. The tinted windows are cut and ready to go in, but I have decided to wait until I buff the entire car out and wax it; probably next spring when its warm so I can do it outside in the driveway.

The past couple weeks were spent taking a wire brush and drill to the inside floorpan, then sealing it with a rust inhibitor type paint. It's like POR-15, but not as expensive.

After trying to figure out a way to avoid 2 bolts sticking through the firewall to mount the fuse panel, I ended up having a piece of 1/8" aluminum cut to make a panel. The panel mounts up under the dashboard. Not only does it keep the firewall uncluttered, it will make it easier to keep the 4 individual harness' organized. Tomorrow, we will decide where to run the front and rear harness', as they will go through the frame rails. Right now, Im trying to think of ways to conceal the wires for the engine (ignition module, coil, distributor, starter solenoid, temp. sending unit, oil pressure sending unit, and elec. choke wires). The other three harness' should be pretty easy. 

Last night, I got the guages installed in the dashboard, and wired up all the ground and hot wires to them, leaving simply a connector for pos. and one for neg. Other than hooking up the mechanical wires to the guages, it's pretty much "plug and play".

Just an update. Thanks for lookin! 

Greg

Heres a pic of the aluminum panel...


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

And heres a better one of the dashboard...

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an idea for the wires for you. May not be what your looking for, but could be cool. 

Bend up a peice of pipe, eather steel, or staneless what ever you want, and run it from down in the framerail area, or under the tub, bend it up, and onto the motor, then run the wires out of that tube, to each spot through a hole drilled eather on the backside, or bottom of the tube. Will clean up the wires a lot, but still make the motor look like it runs.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

great looking car bet you can't wait for that trip around the block. shop looks good but it seems to be almost to clean.....how do you keep it that way? my shop always seems to be in some stage of disaster


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Paul. My dad and I were talking about it yesterday. It might work good to have maybe two pieces of brake line- one on each side of the engine. I am going to cut the wires in the ignition module to distributor harness, and make the wires long enough to mount the ignition module inside the car, behind the dash. That will keep the tempermental module safe inside, away from heat and the elements. I'm going to start pulling the wires tonight, routing them through the frame rails. It will give me something to do while watching my Cowboys get beat up by Philly. 

Jane is in Vegas until Thurs. night, and I have no kids til tomorrow...Looking forward to getting some stuff done. 

Bear- my garage is alot more cluttered up now than it was a month or so ago with many boxes of parts and hardware. It is the only area of the house that is "Off-Limits" to everyone else. That helps alot in keeping things organized and neat. I always know exactly where things are, and the time spent wiping down and putting away tools saves time in the long run, as I never have to look for anything. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

having the shop off-limits to everyone else would help a lot


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Greg,

That is cool!! Nice your sticking with Ford power, Years ago at a local show someone stuffed a 429 SCJ in one, he fitted the hood sides so just the front corners of the valve covers stuck out!!

When I was 9 or 10 in the late 60's a neighbor had a yellow 5 window with a Flat head. he did not mind me watching him work on it. To this day I still pull out American Graffiti once and a while and think about if that car is still around. 

Thanks for sparking memories, My oldest is 2 1/2 so it will be a while before we start on his 70 Chevelle. Easier for me to fit in, I'm 6'5 and the "A's" are lacking leg room!!!

Regards, Don


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow...A 429 would have to be tight. We did have a 390 out of a 1967 Fairlane GT in it, and after having the firewall recessed and custom headers made to clear the frame rails, we ended up going with Windsor power. Even with just a 390, it was all engine.

And the leg room issue, you are absolutely correct. There was a "shelf" like thing in front of the back window. I totally removed it, allowing the seats to go back about 7" more. Plenty of head room, but the leg room is still not going to be abundant. We will pretty much be looking out the quarter windows rather than the side windows.

American Graffiti is one of my fav movies; not for just John Milnors ride, but just the era in general. I should have been born in 1940, so i'd be driving by the late 50's. Unfortunately, I was born 20 years late, and that era is gone forever.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Car looks great! How long have you been working on it?

What would be a good car to make into a hotrod? I mean if you had never done one before what would be a good car to start with. Not very expesnive either? Budget is tight. I just got a new roof on a two car building that I am going to use as my new shop. NO MORE GARAGE! I finally have a place to work that I don't have to worry about someone coming and saying pick up your tools! HA HA HA.... I bought a new mig welder yesterday. I got a millermatic 175. Anyone have any experience with it? I hope I made the right choice on welders?

Thanks,

Tau


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet, you need to come down and work on my 48 chevy  
That all I want for Christmas


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tau44 _
> *Car looks great! How long have you been working on it?
> 
> What would be a good car to make into a hotrod? I mean if you had never done one before what would be a good car to start with. Not very expesnive either? Budget is tight. I just got a new roof on a two car building that I am going to use as my new shop. NO MORE GARAGE! I finally have a place to work that I don't have to worry about someone coming and saying pick up your tools! HA HA HA.... I bought a new mig welder yesterday. I got a millermatic 175. Anyone have any experience with it? I hope I made the right choice on welders?
> ...


Any car is a good Hot Rod. Just depends on what you like. Up through the years there were many difernt styles. 30's, 40's 50's and 60's Just so much to do!! Best thing to start out? Find a car you like. Does not matter what kind, just find one that rings you bell. The rest will come to you.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Tau44...I remember working on it in 1976 when I was 6 years old. It had 30 coats of paint on it, and my dad would leave for work after handing me a drill/wire brush and a pair of safety glasses. It has been a long time in the making. Seems like we always had other projects of our own, and too many irons in the fire. Also, I am not the one to ask about welders. I wish I knew more about them- or at least how to weld! LOL

As for a "hot rod", Paul hit it spot on. It's whatever you like. An economical way to build a street rod is a T-Bucket. Not much to them, cheap to build, and a small bone-stock V8 would make it stupid-fast. Or, look at sites like www.clubhotrod.com or something. They have a for sale section, as do many. Alot of times you can find a project car that someone has gave up on, lost interest in, or found out they cant afford it. Great deals can be had, but you have to be at the right place at the right time.

Wingnut...With this Ohio weather getting colder, Texas sounds real good! 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Cool Car !! absolutely awesom Job , Keep the Pic`s. comeing.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have been thinking of "updating" on my recent completions, but really, there aren't many. Seems theres always something I need to fully complete a particular task. And although I can be anxious at times, I hate to focus on something else before totally completing something. Guess thats the name of the game alot of times.

For example, the wires are basically all ran where they need to go, but I have yet to get the steering column installed only due to a bushing at the end of the column. The dashboard is however ready to go in, and is simply a matter of plugging the connectors together. Cant put it in yet though, as I need the column installed first so it can be finished wiring. What was at first overwhelming, I think I have a pretty good grasp on the wiring. The two harnesses going to the front are ran through the frame rails, and exit the frame at certain points where the wires will be hard to see. For example, the wires for the alternator, elec. choke, temp and oil pressure sending units, coil positive, etc., are ran out a grommet under the motor mounts, then to handmade brackets that are held in place by the oil pan bolts. 

I also got the radiator, transmission cooler, grille shell and grille itself bolted in place, and am currently designing a stock radiator cap for the Walker radiator that will be a functional stock radiator cap, rather than having the actual cap under the hood. 

Ive also done some small things such as undercoat the rear fender area, install the trunk weatherstripping, and insulate the inside of the firewall and roof. 

I also have to clear something up...One, the car was not owned since new by my great uncle as I always thought it was, and two- my dad and I were talking a couple weeks ago; it was 1978 when the car arrived at our house, and not 1976. I was eight years old when I started working on it- not six like I thought. Even eight years old seems kinda young to turn loose on a car with a drill and wire brush. Matters not to me though, as I only care about where it's at now. Someday, it will be given to my son, but he's only 5, so we got some to enjoy it...providing the thing is driveable by then! lol

Anyway, I had a Probe website that has been basically taken over by the 32 build. There are some current pics (and slightly better ones too) on my site. www.gregsprobegt.20megsfree.com

Thanks for the compliment, Don...looks like you've had your hands on several restorations! Cool lookin' Chebby and 38 Ford, but i'm still likin' that 50'. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*32*

Greg,

The resurrection of vintage steel always makes my heart pound a little faster. The personal touches...like the 351 or making your own brackets, routing your wires, polishing handles, and the hundreds of things that will never be visible to the public eye, make the vehicle take on the owners personality. They are always preferable to bolt on billets IMHO.

In the past, the few that I built (not for a customer), when facing some personal economic disaster, were sold either to make ends meet or finance my next project. I still miss them. I admire the fact that you hung on to your ride all these years.

I reach a point (and maybe you too) where I am satisfied with my project and how it is turning out, I then watch the watchers. Hard to explain....but looking at the people, looking at the car and watching their reactions is the ultimate high. 

I can visualize your car completed, and thank God it's a bug smasher and NOT a trailer queen.

Very, very nice job.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Mark. Again, I have always thought it was in the family since new until about 3 weeks ago. It is not "officially" mine yet, but my dad and I agreed that the ONLY way we would ever get rid of it is for a family emergency- such as unexpected hospital bills, etc. It's really cool, as I decided a long time ago that I would never "push" something on my son. If he shows interest, thats great, but I would never try to get him involved in something he had no interest in. He can already identify Mustangs, Cobras and GT-40's, and loves to go out into the garage with me. Seems hes coming along just fine.  Hopefully someday he will have a son to pass it along to as well.

As for the car, I will feel alot more relaxed when the weather is warm so I can paint the frame rails. If it wasnt for that, i'd already have all the body pieces on. It will really start looking like a car with the fenders, running boards, hood, headlights, etc...but everything has to be done in order. It would be too hard to mask off the frame rails with the fenders on.

Anyway, to save anyone some time who checks out the website, the 32' pictures are on the "photo page 3" page.

Thanks again,
Greg


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*your website*

Spent about 20 minutes on there.....wanted to do something I never do, and that was sign your guest book. Guess What?

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea, I know...I have never had one on here, but should try to do it. Im not that much "computer savvy" if ya know what I mean. I never thought anyone signed them anyway.

I will work on it- I promise! 
Greg

*edit* Theres now a guestbook page, and I think it actually works! Now if only I could figure this counter thing out!


----------



## Tbar (Feb 5, 2005)

Fusion, I have a buddy that is a street rodder. He spend 13 years building a car like yours. His next project is a 1948 pickup. I helped him build an Overhead Crane for that project.


TBAR


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

'48 Ford??

If so, how about a picture? The 48-50 Ford trucks are one of my weaknesses. I will have one one of these days. Probably my next project if I ever finish my other two cars. Would REALY like a F5, or F6. Maybe with a ramp body, or rollback. Would be nice to haul my other cars with!


----------

